# Does Uber accept Fuel Cell Car?



## mugupo (Feb 8, 2017)

I was thinking getting fuel cell car will this also eligible for Uber? Will it be only Uber X?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Ask your local Uber office.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

In my area Uber seems to accept almost any 2001+ vehicle that has 4 doors and a bench seat in the back with 3 seatbelts.

What car uses fuel cells that you might use?


----------



## mugupo (Feb 8, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Ask your local Uber office.


What is the local uber office contact? for LA


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

mugupo said:


> What is the local uber office contact? for LA


Google wants to be your Friend .


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Trafficat said:


> In my area Uber seems to accept almost any 2001+ vehicle that has 4 doors and a bench seat in the back with 3 seatbelts.
> 
> What car uses fuel cells that you might use?


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Those cars look pretty cool. Too bad there are only hydrogen stations in a few states.


----------



## mugupo (Feb 8, 2017)

So far it seem only Honda Clarity and Hyundai Tucson Fuel has 3 back seat.


----------



## mugupo (Feb 8, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> Those cars look pretty cool. Too bad there are only hydrogen stations in a few states.


Yes but I think has some to do with California give them some tax credit for fuel cell car.


----------

